# I Don't Give a Shit Anymore



## Decker (Jun 20, 2006)

It's been nine days since my last episode. I can't deal with the stress anymore. That changed yesterday. I saw her at Borders Bookstore at the creampuff counter ordering a baker's dozen. Six feet tall...400 pounds...blond hair encircling her layered face...and she had what looked like two sets of tits. Just what the Doctor ordered. I dispensed with the chit-chat and asked her matter-of-factly if she's ever had cream puffs on a 3 1/2 inch stick?

"No" she lithely responded...her face distorting in seductive enormity.

Well then, It was her lucky day. Score!

I have a hunger...it's a hunger that---wait a minute, Oh shit, this isn't my sexual compulsion journal. 

Welcome to "I Don't Give a Shit Anymore." Please see my companion journals: 

"Get the Hell Away From Me", 

"I Could Crush Your Skull Like a Coke Can If I Wanted To", and 

"I'm Not Paying For That."


I'm 38, 6'1", 220#. I w/o w/ no particular goal. The general purpose for me is that lifting is a terrific stress reliever. I lift at home. Rest time between sets and exercises is 1 minute.

DBP 135 x 10 x 2
225 x 10
295 x 10
325 x 7
365 x 2

IBP 225 x 8
255 x 6

CGBP (ez curl bar; hands are 3-4" apart): Style is like CGBP mixed w/ Skullcrusher
185 x 10
205 x 8
215 x 6

Hammer Curl 60 x 8
65 x 8
70 x 6-7
70 x 4 Slower rep speed.

I like to BP. Legs and back are on the docket.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2006)

I love your journal and I can't wait to see the companions to this one....great titles!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 20, 2006)

You my friend, are one truly strong individual.

Those Hammers are sick.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Deck, I think you got a groupie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2006)

I was thinking that the inclines were awsome!! 

The title of the journal definetly got my attention..very creative! I'll be checking in!


----------



## Decker (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you everyone.  

I wanted to start a journal last year but I blew out my pec (strained) and I certainly didn't want my first journal to chronicle my recovery--that's no fun.  I'm starting to get into the range of strength I was at before the injury.

I want to post some pics soon and I will.  I asked my wife to take the pics but she said that my plan to post them on a BB website sounded gay.

I think I've convinced her otherwise so those pics will be up soon.  Women?!  

I think she's suspicious that sites like this one are just opportunities for arranging clandestine sexual encounters.  Other than for a few individuals here, that is simply not true.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty funny stuff Decker!  

Yeah, like we all just fly in from other parts of the world to "hook up"!  Aside from Jenny and Eggs and there might have been one other couple...all of us are either married, engaged or in a relationship or sorts.  Some of us are single, some of us are still teenagers...  

Good luck darlin', can't wait to see the pics


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Decker,

This could be the best Journal Title ever.  It caught me as soon as I opened the page here.
It's funny how my wife feels the same way.  I have never taken a photo posing for this, my wife thinks it's funny as hell and again, she also thinks it is kinda' gay (not that there is anything wrong with that.....)

Regarding the workout, man, I hope I can start off the same way you are....Great job, congrats...


----------



## Decker (Jun 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Pretty funny stuff Decker!
> 
> Yeah, like we all just fly in from other parts of the world to "hook up"! Aside from Jenny and Eggs and there might have been one other couple...all of us are either married, engaged or in a relationship or sorts. Some of us are single, some of us are still teenagers...
> 
> Good luck darlin', can't wait to see the pics


I just can't imagine the response I'd get when I tell her that I'm going to attend any get together w/ other IMF members--like say at the Arnold Classic. I also haven't told her about the rash of 'gheyness' in the forums. Some people just aren't meant to know certain things. 

Speaking of that, I'd still like to know how Eggs and Jenny hooked up. I thought she lived in a different country. Oh well, what the hell do I know.


----------



## Decker (Jun 20, 2006)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Decker,
> 
> This could be the best Journal Title ever. It caught me as soon as I opened the page here.
> It's funny how my wife feels the same way. I have never taken a photo posing for this, my wife thinks it's funny as hell and again, she also thinks it is kinda' gay (not that there is anything wrong with that.....)
> ...


Thanks, it was about time I did something here more than just trying to persuade people in Open Chat.  

My wife's starting to come around on the picture thing, but damn if it isn't an uphill battle.  If posting a half nude picture of myself flexing my muscles on the internet is gay, then I'm guilty as charged.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool title. I'll throw aside my political beliefs and cheer you on in this thread!
I know how the stress thing is..........not good.


----------



## Decker (Jun 21, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Cool title. I'll throw aside my political beliefs and cheer you on in this thread!
> I know how the stress thing is..........not good.


Thanks dg.  It's our differences that make this place fun.


----------



## Decker (Jun 21, 2006)

Fellow smokers, today is the first day of the rest of my life. I can put down the cigarettes for good. Many of you smoke 5 packs a day, I went through 3 lighters yesterday. 

Cigarettes are nothing to me now. I'm clean and free. Of course the alluring hint of dusky smoke wafting through the air has its charms. I mean just looking at my last cigarette makes me feel a little...anxious. 

I'm saying that this little 'miracle' has an attraction to me...like seeing Catherine Zeta Jones nude and spread-eagled on my bed...what??? you want me to come over??! Well, I don't know, I. . . 

huhuhuhhhhhhh. Where's my lighter? Does anyone have a lighter?!!! Get me a goddam match! I have a hunger. It's a hunger that... oh no. This is not my compulsive smoker's journal is it?

Bent over Rowing* 135 x 12 x 2
155 x 12
165 x 10
*I use a fairly narrow grip, around 1 foot or so and the reps are done rather slowly.

Squat* 225 x 20 x 2
*I don't do atg squats anymore for various reasons. I also still haven't bought a squat rack yet. I have to get on the stick with that.

Wide gripped seated cable pulldowns* 100 x 12
120 x 12
130 x 10

*I'm not sure why the weight feels so heavy with this particular exercise when I w/o at home. When I goto Bally's w/ my wife, the universals there feel like nothing.

I'm still not doing anything special about a diet. I have stopped drinking for a while.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 21, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> Fellow smokers, today is the first day of the rest of my life. I can put down the cigarettes for good. Many of you smoke 5 packs a day, I went through 3 lighters yesterday.
> 
> Cigarettes are nothing to me now. I'm clean and free. Of course the alluring hint of dusky smoke wafting through the air has its charms. I mean just looking at my last cigarette makes me feel a little...anxious.
> 
> ...


 
Man Decker, I like you Journal man, entertaining and a wicked good workout...I want to cast a vote for best journal in IM
Not a smoker myself, but I have a few friends that are, so this hits home.  It is some of the funniest shit I have read.....


----------



## Decker (Jun 21, 2006)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Man Decker, I like you Journal man, entertaining and a wicked good workout...I want to cast a vote for best journal in IM
> Not a smoker myself, but I have a few friends that are, so this hits home. It is some of the funniest shit I have read.....


Thanks man, I just wish I could keep my journals straight.  My idea for the compulsive smoking came from Bill Hicks.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 21, 2006)

Those weights are incredible for weighing 220.

You sir are a strong man.


----------



## Decker (Jun 21, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Those weights are incredible for weighing 220.
> 
> You sir are a strong man.


Thanks Pepper. But after lifting on and off for over 20 years, I'm just trying to make up for lost time before I get too old to see what I can do weight-wise.

Does your wife actively encourage you to lift? I know you're quite strong so you must work out alot. 

It seems like my wife tolerates my lifting at best. And this is after she swore to exercise with me all the time since her cancer diagnosis---in the interest of recovery.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah, i'd say she encourages it. She certainly never has a problem with me lifting and actually tries to make it so I can get to the gym.

She used to work out when we paid for her to go to a personal trainer. She looked and felt damn good. I need to pony up the bucks and get her going again, she simply isn't going to go on her own.

She had major surgery late in 2005 and I think the downtime add a few pounds and she is discouraged.

I hadn't heard that about your wife. What kind of cancer does she (or did she) have?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Those weights are incredible for weighing 220.
> 
> You sir are a strong man.


 
I second this!!


----------



## Decker (Jun 21, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> yeah, i'd say she encourages it. She certainly never has a problem with me lifting and actually tries to make it so I can get to the gym.
> 
> She used to work out when we paid for her to go to a personal trainer. She looked and felt damn good. I need to pony up the bucks and get her going again, she simply isn't going to go on her own.
> 
> ...


Is your wife ok now? It's terrific that she has a successful track record for exercising; that'll help. If you're working with her on getting to the gym, I'm sure she'll play ball--it's so much easier to do things together. It's got to be harder for you both to get away to w/o b/c you have kids (if memory serves me). 

My wife and I just have a guinea pig named Phil. 

My wife has breast cancer and the surgery and treatments took alot out of her. In fact, I'd like to just erase most of last year from memory. The next 4 years are critical for her. If 

I'll put in the effort so she'll goto Bally's with me. True, bally's makes my skin crawl, but hey, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------



## Decker (Jun 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I second this!!


Thank you. You're such a lovely woman. Run from this journal before you are corrupted. Run like the wind...and save yourself.  Just kidding.


----------



## Decker (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello fellow sisters!  I'm still having much trouble with this....addiction.  I spend money on my 'delicates' like Richard Simmons spends on plastic surgery.  A note to "Candi", even though you look like Bill Maher in a Blond wig, you were gorgeous in your powder blue cocktail dress.  Ironically, when I sport my favorite backless evening wear, I feel more like a man than ever before...just more special.  As we all know cross-dressing doesn't mean you are 'gay.'  Many of us 'girls' are happily married.  

I just spent my last $750.00 on a black Armani number!!!  I can't stop buying.  But this one is special--it makes my thong dainties feel so caressing.  I need a hand mirror---I have to see!  I. . .look. . ._pretttyyy.....oh so pretttttyyyy....and I've never felt this way beforrrrrre.....pretty_.....At this moment, I've never felt more like a manwoman in my life.  I need more.  I have a hunger...it's a hunger that....  Wait a moment, this isn't my crossdresser's journal!

Last night was the kind of night most lifters go through at one time or another.  I wasn't able to start my w/o until 9 p.m.  I felt weak the whole night.  Even 135# felt heavy.  Sure enough, at around midnite, I awoke w/ racking pains in my gut causing me to purge.  I still feel weak today.  Damn.

DBP 135 x 10 x 2
225 x 10
295 x 10
345 x 2 (felt very unstable here)
345 x 4 (4th was negative)

IBP 225 x 8
255 x 5 (same deal here)

CGBP 185 x 10
205 x 10
215 x 8

Hammer curls 60 x 8
65 x 8
70 x 6
70 x 4

I hated this w/o.  Everything felt wrong.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> I'll put in the effort so she'll goto Bally's with me. True, bally's makes my skin crawl, but hey, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.



You're such a sweetheart Decker!  And damn, I do love the rants


----------



## Decker (Jun 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You're such a sweetheart Decker! And damn, I do love the rants


Thank you so much.   It does my heart well to know someone like you.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 22, 2006)

Decided to was time to drop in here and join my two partners in crime (Billie and Fitgirl).  However, I'm one the single one  while Billie and Fitgirl are both married.  

Your journal is pleasure to read and I look forward to following along.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 22, 2006)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Man Decker, I like you Journal man, entertaining and a wicked good workout...*I want to cast a vote for best journal in IM*
> Not a smoker myself, but I have a few friends that are, so this hits home. It is some of the funniest shit I have read.....


 
I rarely read Journals but he made this worth the read, I second the vote.

I used to smoke 2 packs a day, I used the patch to help me quit.


----------



## Decker (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Devlin, it is a pleasure to make your acquaintance.  Thanks for the kind words about my journal.  My hope is to clear myself of all demons and compulsions and I'm glad you're along for the ride.  I will stop by your journal b/c just a quick perusal of your pictures shows you have your training together:  Outstanding!


Mino Lee, min0 lee, hmmmm, I've heard that name somewhere before.  Oh yes cute asian-american.  This is my lucky day.  Two new lovely ladies pay me a call.  And thanks for the compliment.  Good job dropping the habit.  Those smokes are like fishhooks in the skin.

Today is my off day.  My afternoon looks open.  Some idle time off is greatly appreciated.  I anticipate no trouble.  Back and legs are coming up.


----------



## Decker (Jun 27, 2006)

Hello, my name is ???D??? and this is my first journal at FA.  Let???s see, where to begin. . . I started dabbling in farts back in the late late 1970s when I was a kid.  I farted in the classroom and disrupted the teacher.  I felt like a big man.  Ummm, from there, it just???snowballed.  By the time I was in college, I was farting 8-10 hours a day.  And when I wasn???t farting, I was thinking about farting.

Things changed when I met my prospective wife.  I quit cold-turkey for about 2 years.  But I was fooling myself.  I still felt???urges.  After we were married, everything was ok for about 3 months, then I found myself hiding in the basement, in our study, hell, even in the nearest closet???.farting.  I couldn???t let her know but I couldn???t stop either.  One evening I ???lit up??? after sex and she threw me out of the bedroom.  That was tough to deal with.

That???s when I joined an online exercise forum to direct my attention to more ???productive??? ends.  That crashed soon.  There was this guy, let???s call him ???DM??? that kept talking about, not just farts, but poop also.  Dale would, I mean DM would make posts about poop all the time???he was funny???.and uhh right.  His observations on poop and farts permeated my days.  That???s when it all fell apart.

I was at the County courthouse representing a client in a contract dispute.  I had to use the facilities.  As I stood at the urinal doing my business, some guy was just unloading in the stall???like nothing I???d ever heard before.  At first it sounded like a chainsaw under water???I started to snicker.  Then, I swear to god, these giant splashes, like someone dropping cantaloupes from 3 feet up, started to happen.  Then more underwater chainsaw.  All I could think of was, ???Jesus, this guy must have the intestinal tract of an elephant.???  I uhh couldn???t stop laughing???I was convulsing w/ laughter.  I went back to the courtroom and did my opening statements.  I hadn???t noticed that I???d pissed my pants but everyone in the courtroom noticed???especially the judge.  I lost the case.  We lost a big client.  I got fired.  And my wife left me.  All b/c of farts.  But I still got a hunger, it???s a hunger that???.I shouldn???t have written this in my w/o journal.

_______

Last night I decided to move up in weight in all of my exercises.  I also skipped my back/leg day b/c I hadn???t w/o all weekend b/c I felt under the weather.  So instead of lifting Fri, SAT or Sun, I ate.  I ate a a ½ loaf of white bread at one sitting.  I ate 2 pounds of shrimp, I ate 3 steaks???eggs and potatoes???.French toast w/ strawberries and whipped cream.  Sometimes my body calls for food instead of exercise and I oblige.  Also, I hate starting a new week out of order???for me, back/legs always follows my bench day.

DBP 135 x 10 x 2
225 x 10
295 x 10
345 x 4
375 x1

IBP 225 x 8
265 x 6

CGBP 185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 6

Hammer Curls 60 x 8
65 x 8
70 x 6
75 x 5

That last set of curls really surprised me.  Usually when I increase the weight by 5#, the reps drop through the floor.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh Deck...that has got to be the funniest sh!t I've ever read dude!   You are a cunning linguist!


----------



## Decker (Jun 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> . . .You are a cunning linguist!


Yes, that's what the ladies tell me....hahahaha.  Thank you.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh Deck...that has got to be the funniest sh!t I've ever read dude! You are a *cunnilingus![/*quote]
> 
> ???????????
> 
> ...


----------



## Decker (Jun 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Fitgirl70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh Deck...that has got to be the funniest sh!t I've ever read dude! You are a cunning linguist!


pardon the pun, eh?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

hiya!!  how are things you CUNNING LINGUIST??


----------



## Decker (Jul 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya!! how are things you CUNNING LINGUIST??


Howdy! It's good to hear from you my friend. I've let my CL skills deteriorate like some slob painting a fence.....I must regroup and excel.

Another 4th of July down the shitter. I was sick for the better part of the last 5 days. I managed only one w/o. That upsets me to no end...sometimes I do give a shit. Plus I missed going to SummerFest(a lakefront music festival: music varies but some big names: Tom Petty, Paul Simon, country music, blues, has beens---lynyrd skynyrd, steppenwolf, hank williams jr., alice cooper and on and on.)...theres always next week.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 5, 2006)

that summerfest sounds awsome!! Steppenwolf ROCKS!!!! 

hope your feeling better today!


----------



## Decker (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello fellow feminists.  I know we men take a lot of flak for calling ourselves ???feminists??? but damn it we must take a stand for the equality of the sexes.  I was trying to tell my wife that very thing but she keeps rattling the pots and pans in the kitchen.  That???s great.  Just great!  I might as well be talking to the fucking wall.  ???Oh yeah, you damn well better listen to me Sweet heart!!!???and another thing, you better get the roast beef right or I???ll throw the whole damn thing on the floor again!???  Where was I?  Oh yes.  Women must be respected and treated as equals.  Equal pay and equal treatment is what I always say.

In fact I believe that equality between the sexes is???, just a moment???.???freshen my drink luv????  ???I said, freshen my drink LUV!???  ???Put down the goddam laundry and get me my drink!???  I swear, it???s like talking to a fricking 2 year old.  

I put women on a pedestal.  I always have.  I suppose that predisposed me to calling myself a ???feminist.???  Of course I???m not a radical feminist.  I don???t believe all sex is rape.  That is wrong.   For if a man cannot hide in his closet, spring on his unsuspecting wife from behind, put pillow over her head and rip her clothes off and have his way with her while she sobs, ???_no, no, no_??? then what???s the point of sharing that sacred mystery which is only an expression of our love for each other?  A healthy sex life is the cornerstone of a great marriage.

Let me conclude by saying that I???.damn it, wrong journal???it???s my wife???s fault, she gets into my computer and screws everything up and???.
______________________________________________
Like I said before, the last five days were not productive.  I was sick from Thursday to Monday.  Last night I did back and legs:

Bent over row
135 x 12
155 x 12
165 x 12

Squat
225 x 20 x 2

Seated cable pull downs
110 x 12
120 x 10

I stopped after that.  I???ll hit back and legs harder later this week.  It???s time to up the weight.


----------



## Decker (Jul 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that summerfest sounds awsome!! Steppenwolf ROCKS!!!!
> 
> hope your feeling better today!


Thanks bud, I am. Summerfest is great. I recommend it highly. People travel from all over the country/world to attend. My office is like 3 blocks from the lakefront grounds, so I always have a parking spot--that helps. 

Steppenwolf puts on a couple of shows there every year. I saw them and the show was great. The crowd was mostly bikers w/ superior herb permeating the air. Unforgettable.


----------



## Decker (Jul 6, 2006)

I???m a little nervous about this, my first entry in my penis enlargement journal, but damn it, it???s time for a change.  Now we all know that penis size is not important to women.  It???s not the size of the boat but the motion in the ocean.  Right guys?  Scientifically speaking, the average size of the human penis is between 3??? to 5???.  So at 3 ½ ??? I???m sitting right in the middle of average.  My wife says that I???m ???perfect??? for her but I feel that I want a bit more.  See guys, we do this for ourselves, not our women!  

In fact, I don???t know what the fuss is about cock size.  When my wife first saw me nude, she said that she???d never seen one like mine before.  And she???s not the first woman to say that.  How???s that for a confidence boost.  I love to shock the ladies.

As for my enlargement technique, I wrapped some floss around my penis and attached a 10 pound weight.  I dropped the weight and ripped half of my head off but hey, no pain, no gain.  Am I right?  Just another couple of months and ???HELLO 4 inches!???  I???m gonna do it, I???m gonna see this through! I???m???.writing in the wrong journal again.
________________________________________________
I???m still feeling the effects of not lifting this past week.

DBP
135 x 10 x 2
225 x 10
295 x 10
345 x 4 (weak final rep.)
375 x 1 (not a solid strong rep.)

IBP
245 x 8
265 x 5 (should have been more)

CGBP
205 x 12
215 x 8
225 x 7

Hammer Curls
60 x 8
65 x 8
70 x 6 (should have been 7 reps.)
75 x 5
I don???t anticipate changing these exercises or weights any time in the near future.  Weight went up from 220 to 221.


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 6, 2006)

Good Journal Sir Decker. And your bountiful creativity in the English language, has me seething in envy.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> My wife says that I???m ???perfect??? for her
> 
> In fact, I don???t know what the fuss is about cock size. When my wife first saw me nude, she said that she???d never seen one like mine before. And she???s not the first woman to say that. How???s that for a confidence boost. I love to shock the ladies.
> 
> .


 
yeah...um...3 1/2" is "perfect" er....

I have no comment at this time...


----------



## Decker (Jul 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yeah...um...3 1/2" is "perfect" er....
> 
> I have no comment at this time...


You mean it isn't perfect?  hahahaha.  I love writing.  By the way I saw your w/o schedule:  It's brutal.  I'm envious.


----------



## Decker (Jul 6, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Good Journal Sir Decker. And your bountiful creativity in the English language, has me seething in envy.


Thank you Nick.  I'm here to offend as many people as I can.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> Thank you Nick. I'm here to offend as many people as I can.


I object...er...wait...that's your line, eh?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, the female scientific research has documented proof that a penis of 6" or more is requirement for positive vacinities of the female anatomy to be utilized.

A 3 1/2" (er) is cute and all, but like....I need stimulation, penetration and innovation -- all in the same motion!  You better get to givin' or get to steppin'


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

so...all those poor ladies in China.....are lacking stimulation, penetration and innovation?
Maybe I should go over there...you know...to help along international diplomacy? 
'cause as I see it...due to your research..there are MILLIONS of unsatisfied women in the country! And you know the saying: "If momma aint happy...NOBODY is happy. 
I'd be helping with world peace!
I gotta go get my pass port updated. Think I could get a sponsorship from Trojan???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 19, 2006)

Instead of the Traveling gnome for Travelocity, you could be the...

 Traveling Dome, denouncer of sexual myths...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

do I get a company car, expense account and 401k plan?


----------

